# Big Little Lies - S02E03 "The End of the World" (OAD: 6/23/2019)



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Once again, I am behind and was not able to watch this "live" or "on-time" yesterday...

In the meantime, I want to ensure that we have an episode specific thread for S02E03!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

thanks, i just finished re-watching season 1, and the first 2 eps of season 2, and i'm impressed so far - meryl streep is incredible.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Ed fulfilling Bonnie's husband's requires to take her to lunch. And then being all coy about it. Priceless.

They need more cafes in that town. Everyone always runs into each other there. 

I feel bad for Madeline's older daughter: watching her mom's marriage fall apart and feeling responsible. She's not, but she's the catalyst.

I really really hate the forced dunking approach to swim lessons Bonnie's mom used.

I bet Ziggy's gonna see the iPad of happy fun dad that he missed out on and it'll be really hard to explain he's actually the one better off.

IS Celeste hurting herself? Have we seen?

Amabella's therapist was hilarious. Completely on brand that she wouldn't see a normal therapist like Ziggy.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

MikeekiM said:


> Once again, I am behind and was not able to watch this "live" or "on-time" yesterday...
> 
> In the meantime, I want to ensure that we have an episode specific thread for S02E03!


Thank you for doing that!


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Robin said:


> They need more cafes in that town. Everyone always runs into each other there.
> 
> I really really hate the forced dunking approach to swim lessons Bonnie's mom used.
> 
> ...


I used to roll my eyes at everyone running in to everyone else at the local restaurants on tv shows. Then I moved to a small town. Happened all the time.

The moms' moms have been a great addition this season. The little glimpses we've gotten of Bonnie's mom in flashbacks seem like that was a great casting.

Where *did* that bruise come from?

Climate change, scary to everyone.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Watched tonight... Another great episode...

I loved the awkward moment when Mary Louise asks Jane for a DNA swab!!! LOL...

Is this the first time we've seen Madeline and Ed at the same therapist as Celeste? Really? There are no other therapists in Monterey?

I think Laura Dern as Renata Klein is absolutely my favorite this season so far!!! I love any scene that Renata is a part of!


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

tivotvaddict said:


> I used to roll my eyes at everyone running in to everyone else at the local restaurants on tv shows. Then I moved to a small town. Happened all the time.


Yeah, where I live, it's a small cast of characters and limited restaurants, so you run into people all the time. Before you badmouth someone, you look over both shoulders to make sure they aren't sitting behind you (a move I call the "Upper Valley Shrug")

Unfortunately, Monterey is not exactly a "small town".


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

kaszeta said:


> Yeah, where I live, it's a small cast of characters and limited restaurants, so you run into people all the time. Before you badmouth someone, you look over both shoulders to make sure they aren't sitting behind you (a move I call the "Upper Valley Shrug")
> 
> Unfortunately, Monterey is not exactly a "small town".


Right.

I live in a relatively small town and often see someone I know in a restaurant. I've often pondered how on earth people have affairs here...you could never go out in public, it's 100% you'll "be seen".

But in the show there's a lot of artistic license with it being literally the same six people.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Robin said:


> I've often pondered how on earth people have affairs here...you could never go out in public, it's 100% you'll "be seen".


Around here, the answer to that seems to be "weekend trip in Montreal", and hope that the 3 hour drive and international border cut down the exposure a bit. Kinda uncomfortable when I run into a coworker and his non-spouse date at the tiki bar there...


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

kaszeta said:


> Yeah, where I live, it's a small cast of characters and limited restaurants, so you run into people all the time. Before you badmouth someone, you look over both shoulders to make sure they aren't sitting behind you (a move I call the "Upper Valley Shrug")
> 
> Unfortunately, Monterey is not exactly a "small town".


I'm definitely stealing "Upper Valley Shrug" 

Even in a bigger town, it does seem fairly reasonable to think that parents from one school would tend to live in a smaller area (even if private, there's a limit to how far folks would drive every day) and thus would tend to frequent a smaller set of dining establishments. Maybe not always, but often enough this plot event doesn't bug me too much, but I can see where it would strain credulity for some.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

MikeekiM said:


> Is this the first time we've seen Madeline and Ed at the same therapist as Celeste? Really? There are no other therapists in Monterey?


I also initially thought that was odd they were at the same therapist, but then I thought it's likely happen. I'm sure that if Madeline was talking to Celeste about her troubles and said she wanted to go to marriage counseling, Celeste would very likely recommend her therapist. Or maybe Madeline asked her if she knew anyone.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> I'm definitely stealing "Upper Valley Shrug"
> 
> Even in a bigger town, it does seem fairly reasonable to think that parents from one school would tend to live in a smaller area (even if private, there's a limit to how far folks would drive every day) and thus would tend to frequent a smaller set of dining establishments. Maybe not always, but often enough this plot event doesn't bug me too much, but I can see where it would strain credulity for some.


Yes... I agree with you... Living in a "big city" does not mean that one does not live and breath in smaller micro-communities... If you go to the local coffee shop near work...guess what? You might run into a co-worker... Or a manager who recognizes you, but you are not familiar with him/her... So you still need to watch your Ps and Qs, even in "the big city"...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

warrenn said:


> I also initially thought that was odd they were at the same therapist, but then I thought it's likely happen. I'm sure that if Madeline was talking to Celeste about her troubles and said she wanted to go to marriage counseling, Celeste would very likely recommend her therapist. Or maybe Madeline asked her if she knew anyone.


I was thinking the same... However, in real life, I am not sure I would feel comfortable seeing a therapist who is actively counseling my close friends... Yes, with a professional, ethical therapist, you probably do not need to be concerned in theory... But I would worry about unintended cross-contamination...

Call me paranoid...


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

MikeekiM said:


> I was thinking the same... However, in real life, I am not sure I would feel comfortable seeing a therapist who is actively counseling my close friends... Yes, with a professional, ethical therapist, you probably do not need to be concerned in theory... But I would worry about unintended cross-contamination...
> 
> Call me paranoid...


It's so hard to find a good therapist that if I had a friend recommending someone I would absolutely go there.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> Is this the first time we've seen Madeline and Ed at the same therapist as Celeste? Really? There are no other therapists in Monterey?


Speaking of the therapist. I just finished binging Deadwood series and the movie and its a bit disconcerting to see Calamity Jane talking in a normal non drunk voice.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

zalusky said:


> Speaking of the therapist. I just finished binging Deadwood series and the movie and its a bit disconcerting to see Calamity Jane talking in a normal non drunk voice.


I'm just getting started on Deadwood, only 3 eps in so far. Love Calamity Jane.


----------

